# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο δίκτυο Κατερίνης >  Για Χαλκιδική...

## dimkasta

Παιδιά καμία επαφή με Χαλκιδική υπάρχει?
Πέφτει λίγο μακρυά, αλλά είναι φάτσα κάρτα.
Από Θεσσαλονίκη είναι στη μέση κάτι "βουναλάκια" οπότε μάλλον χλωμό.

Άν οργανωθώ εδώ στην Αθήνα και έχω καμιά παραπανήσια κεραία, θα κάνω και κανένα σκάν από το εξοχικό μου εκεί...

ΥΓ ότι σταθεί εμπόδιο θα ξεροψήνεται...  ::

----------


## sv2flu

Τι να σου πω δεν ξερω για Χαλκιδικη αν μπορεσουμε να συνδεθουμε. Το κοβω χλωμο ομως επειδη ειναι πολυ μεγαλη αποσταση. Στον Νεο Κοσμο στην Αθηνα μενεις κοντα στον SV1CIM?

----------


## dimkasta

Yep...

----------


## geo_stef

ενδιαφέρον για χαλκιδική εδώ http://www.wna.gr/forum/thread-581-post ... ml#pid3261

----------

